# Bacopa



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

From wikipedia

A 1998 study involving rats who were given a 25% bacoside A dose of Bacopa extract showed that anxiolytic activity was enhanced as much as if the drug Lorazepam were administered. The treatment with Bacopa extract exhibited none of the side effects of Lorazepam, such as amnesia[6]

Ghosal. S, Bhattacharya SK (1980). "Anxiolytic activity of a standardized extract of Bacopa monniera in an experimental study". Phytomedicine 5: 133-148.

yeah but the reference is from 1980.

some reviews from iherb,

1) This works way better than caffeinne when my mind is feelish sluggish and I need to do technical writing. It seems to have no down side. I take half of one and it makes me sharper.

2) As others of said it takes about a month of constantly taking this until you start to notice the benefits! I fully agree with the other review that said you start to remember strange forgotten things from the past as I've been starting to experiance that as well. My short term memory has gotten better too! Highly recommend.

So has anyone experience with this stuff?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Not yet no. Nootropics are next on my list, right after I get 5 mercury amalgams removed this coming monday (YIPEEEEE!)

There's bacopa, ashagwangha and a whole host of other things...


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I looked it over again...I'm getting some. The prices on Iherb are just right. I was sold on the improvement for long and short term memory. I'm also getting ashagwangha. I already have ginkgo and rhodiola, blueberry extract, CDP-choline, L-carnitine. I would also love to try some medicinal mushrooms like cordyceps, and the Original 7 mushroom blend.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

btw, bacopa & ashwaghanda are also supposed to increase sociability. This is based on anecdotal reports.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Add Gotu Kola and phosphatidyl serine to this list.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I have taken Ashwagandha on a pretty daily basis for a month or so I think and it did not really seem to help with SA. I can't remember if it helped with anything else because I was mainly taking it to see if it would help my SA.

I have taken Rhodiola Rosea but not on a daily basis (or at least not more than a few days in a row) and it also did not seem to help my SA.

These two certainly didn't help SA in the short term like Kava Kava does or a Benzo does. And I can't really say with certainty that Ashwagandha did anything to help SA by taking it daily for a month.

That said these two are fairly cheap and they may have other cognitive benefits. I have a pretty full bottle of Rhodiola that I should start using.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Xboxfreak,

my interest for using bacopa and ashwagandha is more for it's cognitive enhancement and less for it's anxiolytic effect. For me SAD comes along with ADD, horrible memory and lack of concentration. These are areas I would like to improve, independent of SA.

Have you noticed any of these effects yourself?

Rhodiola will help more with motivation and getting things done. I don't recall ever feeling an improvement in SA. It actually made anxiety a little worse..but nothing magnesium didn't take care of. I do remember it improved my mood..so that's a plus.

What brand of bacopa and ash are you using and what dose do you take daily? Do you take it fasted or with food? All these things can affect their function.

Have you tried Tyrosine, first thing in the morning fasted? How about NAD? I'm getting good results from these and my magnesium use is way down from what it used to be.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I was taking the Now Foods brand of Ashwagandha and Rhodiola. But I have taken another brand of Rhodiola as well but I forget the brand.

I think (I kinda forget) I was taking 450mg of Ashwagandha. The Rhodiola I was taking 500mg. But I have read studies that said 250mg-300mg may work better. In fact taking too high of a dose would have an opposite effect. I just took 500mg because I felt I was getting more for my money (how stupid if it actually was better to take less).

I don't really remember any cognitive effects sorry. I do think Rhodiola may help me study/focus a little better. Check out the NIMH government website for studies about Rhodiola.

I have also tried Rolera (some proprietary blend; also used as a diet suppresant) and it maybe helped slightly with focusing.

I have never tried Bacopa nor Tyrosine but I do want to sometime. Passion Flower and Lemon Balm are supposed to have good calming effects too.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been using Bacopa for 5 weeks or so. I did not notice any improvements in sociability and anxiety as other people reported. However...

and this is a big HOWEVER,

It definitely improves short/long term memory and overall recall. I'm remembering a lot more things than usual. Also, I tend to make connections b/w unrelated things a lot faster than before. Bacopa really does work to improve those areas. This is a definite keeper!


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought a tub of Bacopa powder. I'm going to cap it myself. I'll come back here and give it a review after a week or so. But, even after one dose it seemed to have helped me sleep, and I woke up in a good mood.


----------

